# Chickamauga, GA - MALE GSD #5992675



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11869947











Walker County Animal Control 
Chickamauga, GA 
706-375-2100


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump...
...it's quite a shock to see this shelter finally listing dogs


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Someone sent me this link!

http://www.animal-abusesite.info/Walker.html


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Anyone in the area that could help this guy?


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Listing removed off pf


----------

